# Who Got The Most Tarantulas?



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

I Got:
2 Mexican RedKnee,
1 Chilean rose.

Cumming This Week:
4 Fire Leg Spiderlings,
1 Chilean Rose Spiderling,
1 Red Chile Rose Spiderling,
1 Mexican Red Leg Spiderling,
1 Chile Flame Spiderling.

Thats A Total Of 11 I May Be Getting Another 2morrw.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

becky has 180 :lol2:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

.snap. said:


> becky has 180 :lol2:


i know i was just pming becky and i seen the picture of the room they all im, it is crazy but very nice.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

id love 180 T's


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Jeez have i gotta type out my collection list? lol I'll do it one evening when i have the laptop upstairs. can do 90% from memory but always miss loads out :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I only have 13


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Becky said:


> Jeez have i gotta type out my collection list? lol I'll do it one evening when i have the laptop upstairs. can do 90% from memory but always miss loads out :lol2:


i cant belive that. how much live food is gone in a week?
do u breed your own live food.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

oh yeh i have 1 and 3 comming tommorow morning


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> I only have 13


what are they?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> i cant belive that. how much live food is gone in a week?
> do u breed your own live food.


 
I go through about 4 boxes of adult crix and 2 boxes of baby crix a week :lol2: Not much really but i also have roaches and maggots which i use as feeders. I only breed roaches, i buy crix and maggots.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

10 here and sadly I'm not allowed any more.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> what are they?


Trinidad Chevron
Philippine Orange
Cameroon Baboon
Malaysian Earth Tiger
Indian Ornamental
Green Bottle Blue
Goliath Bird Eater
2 Avicularia Versicolors
Salmon Pink
m.robustum
Cobalt Blue
Chilie Rose


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

you have some nice T's.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

47 here ,(mostly brachys)
still looking for a few special ones though:2thumb:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

im down to 10 now, will build it back some point, think 50s my number, i had 64 before.

I spose including the Pampho nymphlings i got more:lol2:
aint giving it away yet


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Becky said:


> I go through about 4 boxes of adult crix and 2 boxes of baby crix a week :lol2: Not much really but i also have roaches and maggots which i use as feeders. I only breed roaches, i buy crix and maggots.


 not too bad then.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

salad dodger said:


> 47 here ,(mostly brachys)
> still looking for a few special ones though:2thumb:


Why brachys? They are boring. :lol2:

Give me a good Haplopelma any day.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Why brachys? They are boring. :lol2:
> 
> Give me a good Haplopelma any day.


 each to their own i guess :lol2:
i think they are great :no1:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

salad dodger said:


> 47 here ,(mostly brachys)
> still looking for a few special ones though:2thumb:


 are they the mexican ones?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Brachys FTW!!!!!!!! Haplopelma are beautiful.... when you see them


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ive only got 15, 14 in tanks, and 1 on the loose!

I might have to sell all of mine pretty soon though :sad:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> are they the mexican ones?


 yup :2thumb:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Ive only got 15, 14 in tanks, and 1 on the loose!
> 
> I might have to sell all of mine pretty soon though :sad:


 how cum u may have 2 sell soon?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

salad dodger said:


> yup :2thumb:


i love them.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

So Am I in 3rd place at the moment then with 32?? Thats if I read right and Cam has only 10?

33 tomorrow when my Euathlus Vulpinus comes in the post from the spidershop!!

thankfully mine are written in my sig!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Long way to catch up yet J :lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Becky said:


> Long way to catch up yet J :lol2:


*sticks fingers in his ears and sings Laa la la laa la la laaa la la laa la laa laa*


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

We've got about 26 here I think. And a few more will be coming in the next couple of weeks ready for the wifes birthday :whistling2:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Ive only got 4, expectin another in the post anyday(last week actually, but I havent given up on it yet), but Ive only just got back into them, AND Im keeping them hush hush top secret from my housemate:lol2:.
Wonder how many I could cram in my room before he notices?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Going to be 24 soon


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have about 20 at the moment, had just over 50 at one point, but with all the snakes as well, I just kept the spiders I really wanted, although the collection is growing again I just dont buy slings anymore I find them fiddly.


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

I have one or two myself


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm really not sure how many I have at the moment, I think about 235-ish. I had a lot more but i sold about 130 at the recent BTS exhibition. This amount is going to go up very soon as I am expecting a delivery of 20 in the next few days and will be making an order from Germany next week for another 40. :2thumb:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Only have 5 at the moment (names in my sig below) and working on the misses to let me get another, a GBB, but shes not budging...thinks we already have enough?!


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I have 25 Ts at the moment, and looking for some more slings.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Bog off Peter and Gem, pushed me right down the table now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I have one...

Not really interested in getting too many tbh, being a student its rather hard to hide them all at house inspections and moving house is a bit of a pain...


----------



## wesleys_pens (Jun 9, 2008)

Gem said:


> I have one or two myself


1 or 2 tarantulas is not many tarantulas: victory::lol2:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I only have 11


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

wesleys_pens said:


> 1 or 2 tarantulas is not many tarantulas: victory::lol2:


 Thank you Captain Obvious :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yaaaaay finally done my list... i think i got them all... ??

1.0.0 Avicularia sp. “Peru Purple”
0.1.2 Psalmopoeus pulcher (male on loan)
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix (male on loan)
0.3.6 Poecilotheria striata (1 mated, male on loan)
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum
0.1.0 Cyriocosmus elegans (gravid)
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Ephebopus murinus
0.0.1 Ephebopus rufescens
0.0.2 Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus
0.0.5 Poecilotheria ornate
0.1.2 Tapinauchenius purpureus
0.0.1 Poecilotheria pederseni
1.2.6 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Lasiodora klugi
0.0.2 Avicularia laeta
0.0.1 Avicularia bicegoi
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus reduncus 
0.0.1 Yamia sp. “Koh Samui”
0.2.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
1.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.2.5 Tapinauchenius gigas
0.1.1 Poecilotheria subfusca (lowland) (male on loan)
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum DCF (male on loan)
0.1.0 Megaphobema robustum
0.0.1 Nhandu colloratovillosus
0.0.1 Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
2.1.0 Pamphobeteus spec “Ecuador”
0.2.0 Brachypelma klassi
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Xenesthis immanis
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1.0.0 Theraphosa blondi
1.2.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
1.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.3 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius elenae
0.2.1 Grammostola rosea
0.0.10 Theraphosa apophysis
0.0.1 Aphonopelma crinirufum
1.0.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1.0.0 Brachypelma emilia
1.0.0 Nhandu carapoensis
1.1.0 Aphonopelma anax
1.1.0 Aphonopelma armada
0.0.9 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.3 Brachypelma angustum
0.0.5 Maraca horrida
0.0.5 Avicularia amazonica
0.0.1 Thrigmopoeus truculent us
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. “Goliath”
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius latipes
1.0.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi (mated)
0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. “Flagstaff Orange”
0.1.0 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.1.0 Grammostola aureostriata
0.0.2 Iridopelma hirsutum
0.0.1 Iridopelma sp. “Recife”
0.0.1 Avicularia braunshauseni
0.0.4 Tapinauchenius plumipes
0.0.4 Avicularia fasciculata
0.0.2 Avicularia purpurea
0.1.0 Avicularia sp. “Guyana”


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I wonder how many people will quote that list....

Thats a lot of animals...


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

I beat you all with an incredible 1 :lol2:


Hopefully *if i can convince my mom or get my dad to another T show* I should have another soonish, but not yet, getting kitchen and bathroom done *sighs* ahwell, gives me time to decide what i want


----------



## matthew spooner (Apr 18, 2008)

if you count the egg sacks i got incubating, i got about 3000 Ts lol


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Becky said:


> Yaaaaay finally done my list... i think i got them all... ??
> 
> 1.0.0 Avicularia sp. “Peru Purple”
> 0.1.2 Psalmopoeus pulcher (male on loan)
> ...


That it? :whistling2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I've only got four at the moment. But will prob get some more at some point. It's my birthday soon but i'll buy myself a pressie if i'd like another animal. Got asked by my mum what i'd like, told her a royal python but don't think she's up for that! I got the you don't need anymore you've got enough animals (i don't even live at :censor: home!) well if that's the case why she asked what i'd like is beyond me!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Becky, are you going to breed the Pampho ultramarinus anytime soon ? :notworthy:

I'll have a few dozen from you :whistling2: :mf_dribble:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*I have 26 atm, but will be 35 by next week as have more on way *


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

wesleys_pens said:


> 1 or 2 tarantulas is not many tarantulas: victory::lol2:


*It's 1 or 2 more than I've got.....I never look at this section, and most of the names are different from the lizard and snake sections - it's like being on a new forum (change is as good as a rest )You spidery people must be a breed of your own!!! TBH - I don't like spiders - which is why I don't own any:lol2:....should I have said that in this section???? :hmm:*

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

*Bugger me!!! that's a lot of Spidders!!!:lol2::lol2:*


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

PeterUK said:


> Becky, are you going to breed the Pampho ultramarinus anytime soon ? :notworthy:
> 
> I'll have a few dozen from you :whistling2: :mf_dribble:


Yes mate  Waiting on my sub adult female to moult, then got 1 adult here for him, and another 2 booked  My male matured at the weekend...yaaaaaay!!


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

pumpkinette said:


> *I have 26 atm, but will be 35 by next week as have more on way *


*27 now :blush: Went to pick up some A.Genics today for Selina and Chris and Paul gave me a freebie *

*Cheers Paul *


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lea we are such a bad influence on each other teheheeh


----------



## JESSLT (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got 5 curly's, 2 Mexican red knees, 1 Salmon pink, 2 Chile Dwarf, 1 Chile beautiful, 1 Chile flame 1 who's name I cant remember and 1 red rump on the way!! :flrt: reckon I need another 6 make it a nice round 20!!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

lnrak said:


> *It's 1 or 2 more than I've got.....I never look at this section, and most of the names are different from the lizard and snake sections - it's like being on a new forum (change is as good as a rest )You spidery people must be a breed of your own!!! TBH - I don't like spiders - which is why I don't own any:lol2:....should I have said that in this section???? :hmm:*
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


We are a nice, if a little weird, bunch of people!! :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie said:


> We are a nice, if a little weird, bunch of people!! :lol2:


Speak for yourself my dear 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I got so many now it makes my sig too long! LOL
I haven't actually counted for a while but I had 105, received 4 last Thursday, another 20 on Saturday and purchased 13 true spiders at BRAS. mmmm! I remember saying I'd stop at 10, oooooops!

Becky, I'd be interested in some of the Pampho's myself if they go up for sale.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

These slings are gonna all be sold before i've even paired them :lol2: I've also got Pamphobeteus spec "Ecuador" to come. She's mated but is going to moult out  So will be paired with one of my males when i feed them to maturity


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

I GOT A UPDATE ON ALL TARANTULAS I GOT:

x2 Mexican redknee
x2 chilean rose x1 red
x4 Mexican fire leg
x1 chilean flame
x1 mecican red leg
x1 orange tree spider
x1 giant brazilian white knee

they all mine  i love them all.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

20 more arrived today :2thumb:


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

My little list

0.0.7 A. versicolor (4 juveniles and 3 slings)
0.0.1 A. metallica 
0.1.0 A. sp. "Suriname"
0.1.0 A. sp. "Bicegoi"
0.0.4 A. sp. "Amazonica"
0.0.1 A. sp. "Guyana"
0.0.10 A. sp. "Fasciculata"
1.0.3 A. sp. "peru purple" (male out on loan eggsac produced now N2's)
0.0.1 A. braunshauseni
0.0.1 A. purpurea
0.0.2 A. cf. purpurea
0.0.2 A. azuraklaasi
0.0.1 A. geniculata
0.1.0 B. boehmei
0.1.0 B. emilia
1.0.0 B. smithi
1.0.0 B. klaasi
0.1.0 B. verdezi
0.0.2 B. schroederi
0.0.1 B. albiceps
0.1.0 B. verdezi
1.0.0 B. albop/vagans hybrid?
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens
1.0.2 E. truculentus
0.0.1 E. sp. "Montane"
0.1.1 E. vulpinus
0.0.1 G. aureostriata
0.0.1 G. rosea
1.0.0 G. iheringi
0.0.2 G. pulchra
0.0.1 H. lividum
0.0.2 L. polycuspulatus
0.0.1 L. parahybana
0.0.1 P. miranda
0.0.10 P. cambridgei
0.0.1 T. apophysis
0.0.3 Y. sp. "Koh samui"

I think that all of them :lol2:


----------



## firecracker (Feb 29, 2008)

*hi*

i have 53 so far and 4 more to pick up this week and 2 to be delived by post when will it stop i ask my self better be soon has i will need a bigger bed room lol :lol2:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

firecracker said:


> i have 53 so far and 4 more to pick up this week and 2 to be delived by post when will it stop i ask my self better be soon has i will need a bigger bed room lol :lol2:


if u shareing the house take that person room too


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*After a visit to Mary's I now have a bigger collection :lol2:*

*Here's my lot, with 3 more to come also *

*0.1.7 Lasiodora Parahybana*
*0.0.2 Grammastola Rosea*
*0.0.1 Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens*
*0.0.1 Lasiodora Klugi*
*1.2.1 Brachypelma Smithi*
*0.0.2 Acanthoscurria Geniculata*
*0.0.5 Brachypelma Vagans*
*0.0.1 Brachypelma Emilia*
*0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmi*
*0.0.2 Avicularia Versicolor*
*0.0.1 Avicularia sp. 'Guyana'*
*0.0.1 Tapinauchenius Gigas*
*0.0.1 Brachypelma Angustum*
*1.0.0 Grammastola Aureostriata*
*0.0.1 Lasiodora Difficilis*
*0.0.1 Avicularia sp peru purple*
*0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei*


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

0.0.1 grammastolea rosea,0.0.1 hoemma blue,0.1.0 golden red rump,0.1.0 goliath orangestripe,0.0.1 greenbottle blue,1.0.0 grammastolea aureostriata,0.0.1 costa rican tiger rump,0.0.1 T.Blondi,0.0.1 nhandu chromotus,0.02 B.smithis,0.0.1 l.parabana,0.0.1 p.cambridgie,0.0.1 B.vagans,0.0.3 A.genic,0.0.1 P.rufilata (bfs)


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Just placed an order from Germany for another 51 :2thumb:


----------



## Dave Grace (Dec 21, 2009)

When I first signed on here I had 3, had to change my sig today as I now have 11 :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine are in my sig i have multiples of some of them tho lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

In my signature, plus a few extras from yesterday


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Just over 60 with what i brought yesterday, what a long queue that was to get in

Cheers Kev:no1:


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

errrm i have... 1?  :no1:


----------



## Torturer (Jan 20, 2010)

I have 1 B Smithi and 1 P Rufilata. My Rufilata has just moulted and appears to be enormous now....her colouring is phenomenal.


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

*tarantulas*

I currently have around 73 tarantulas, 10 more coming tomorrow, and roaches, beetles, millipedes, scorpions, land snails, anything invert really!!


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

FOREST FLOOR said:


> I currently have around 73 tarantulas, 10 more coming tomorrow, and roaches, beetles, millipedes, scorpions, land snails, anything invert really!!


Nice one, how many differant species of spids, or are they multiples

i had about 150 once, 100 of them were red rumps that we bred

cheers Kev


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

i have 12 and want more.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

i have 42 at the moment!!!!!!! all different species busy busy busy!!!:2thumb:


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Where on earth do you all keep them??:gasp:
Still must save on decorating if the walls are covered in spider tanks instead!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

.snap. said:


> becky has 180 :lol2:


Beats my 6 :whistling2:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have over 40 different species now, multiples of most, check the dropdown in my sig for the list :2thumb:


----------



## Stripes (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow I have 10 pokies and 14 Terestrials so tha is a totla of 24


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

i have 44 ish, not including bred slings, would be around 70 including them


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

i have all of whats in my sig plus about another 30 or so that wont fit, mainly slings and odd buys just to have a look at for a bit


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

i think im up to about 50 now but always room for more :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Most ive had is only 13 (when I lived at home), I have 3 now (living with OH) but she is allowing me to get two more soon.
I have G. pulchra, GBB & P. chordatus
I will be getting; P. irminia & P. fasciata


----------

